# فلسفة اللجاجة في الصلاة _ نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2012)

*فلسفة اللجاجة في الصلاة_ نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس*​



​*
*​ *الحقيقة  أنني لا أعرف بالضبط من هو الشخص الذي عُنوِن به المثل، لذلك سوف أسمّيه  مثل "الأصدقاء الثلاثة"، فهم في الواقع: صاحب البيت الذي باغته ضيف في غير  مواعيد الزيارة التقليدية، وضيف له ظروفه التي اضطرّته لمفاجئة مضيفه، ثم  الرجل الذي هدّه شقاء اليوم فخلد إلى الراحة، غير أنه من المؤكد أن الطرف  الأخير هو الذي يأخذ دور الله في المثل.*
*يقوم  المثل على أساس اللجاجة وخيرية الله وثقة الطالب، هذه الثقة التي يسندها  الرجاء وسلاحها الإلحاح، إذ كيف يحصل الطالب على احتياجه في النهاية رغم  الصعوبة الواضحة، حتى لقد جاء الإلحاح أو اللجاجة في اللغة الاصلية بمعنى  "الاستمرار الذي لا يخجل"، بينما جاء الإنصاف بمعنى "الظهور بمظهر النُبل  والكرم".*
*كان  الصديق ينام داخل بيته الريفي البسيط على المصطبة والتي تمثّل نصف البيت،  بينما يوجد في النصف الآخر ما يمتلكه من حيوانات ريفية بسيطة. المصباح  مُطفَأ، والباب مُغلَق منذ حلّ الليل بالمتاريس القوية – عَرضية وطولية –  خشية اللصوص، ومن ثَمّ فإذا غالب نعاسه وقام فقد يتعثّر في أولاده النائمين  أو الحيوانات، ثم إن فتح الباب يحتاج إلى جهد جهيد، ومن ثَمّ اعتذر بأدب  لصديقه، غير أنه تحت ضغط الإلحاح والصداقة من جهة السائل، والخجل والنُبل  من جهته هو، قام مغلوبًا من محبته ولبّى الطلب.*
*ومن  المفرح أن يظهر الله هنا كصديق، كما تظهر الصداقة نفسها بغير حدود، فقد  استطاع السائل أن يحنِّن أحشاء الله، فظهر الله مغلوبًا من محبته. لذلك  فاللجاجة ليست إذلالا للسائل، وإنما سببٌ لتنازل الله واستجابته، ومن هنا  تُظهِر اللجاجة استعطافًا من جهة، واستعدادًا لنوال المطلوب من جهة أخرى: «يَا سَامِعَ الصَّلاَةِ، إِلَيْكَ يَأْتِي كُلُّ بَشَرٍ»  (مزمور 65: 2). إن الله يريد أن يلهب قلوبنا بالصلاة وأن نلجأ اليه كأب  لنا، وفي كل مرة ترتفع فيها درجة اللجاجة ترتفع درجات السلّم للاتحاد  بالله.*
*عندما  وقف الأب أنطونيوس بباب المغبوط بولا، تذلّل أكثر من مرة، ويأتي الجواب  بالرفض، فلم ييأس لثقته فيمن يقف ببابه، حتى فوجئ بالقديس بولا يفتح باب  مغارته، ثم ذراعيه ليحتضن ضيفه مبتسمًا، وكان في الواقع متشوّقًا إلى  رؤياه. ما أشبه موقف صديق نصف الليل مع صديقه بصداقة القديسيْن بولا  وأنطونيوس، ومن اللطيف أن يُشفع طلبه بالوعد الإلهي في مثل صديق نصف الليل:  «اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا، اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا، اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ» (لوقا 11: 9).*
*في  قصة المرأة الكنعانية نجد صدىً للمثل وتطبيقًا له: دالة وتوسُّل وثقة من  جهة المرأة، واستجابة من جهة الله؛ فقد بدا السيد متمنِّعًا في البداية،  فلا استجاب لصراخها ولا لالتماس التلاميذ ولا لسجودها، بل لقد وجّه لها ما  يبدو أنه إهانة بأنه «لَيْسَ حَسَنًا أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَب»،  ولكنّ المراة لم تيأس، بل تسلّحت بذات الأسلحة، فقد تشفّع فيها التلاميذ  أولاً ولكنه لم يستجب، غير أنه استجاب في النهاية، معوّضًا إيّاها ليس  بتلبية طلبتها فحسب، وإنما بالشهادة بعظم إيمانها: «يَا امْرَأَةُ، عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ» (متى 15: 21-28).*
*وأنت  إذا تذلّلت وتأخّر الجواب فقل: إنه يعطيني "ما يبنيني لا ما يرضيني"، أو  "يعطيني حسب الاحتياج وليس حسب الطلب". إن الآباء الجسديين قد لا يلبّون  رغبة أبنائهم في الحال، رغم الإلحاح، ولكنهم قطعًا سوف يستجيبون بالشكل  الأفضل وفي الوقت الأنسب، وإذا أراد الطفل أن يأكل حجرًا فإن أباه سوف  يمنعه ليعطيه خبزًا! وإذا أراد أن يأكل عقربًا متخيّله بيضة، فلسوف يمنعه  قطعًا ويهبه بيضة!*
*فإذا  كان من بين أصدقائكم الذين ينامون من يحرّكه الحب والثقة واللجاجة ليهبكم  احتياجكم، فكم بالحري الله الذي لا ينام وهو أبو الرافة والرحمة، ولكنه  يبطئ في الاستجابة عن عمد لتضاعف الغيرة والإلحاح وتمعن في الطلب بثقة.*
*وأخيرًا.. نلاحظ أن السيد المسيح عندما قال: «أَقُولُ لَكُمُ»، كان ذلك أشبه ما يكون بسرٍّ يعلنه لنا، كذلك قوله في التطبيق على المثل: «اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا، اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا، اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ» كان ذلك أشبه ما يكون بالقَسَم، مثل قوله: «الحق الحق اقول لكم ...»*


*copy
*​


----------

